# Well now...



## inspectorD (Aug 4, 2006)

Lookie here folks ...ol Square Eye just past 500 posts.

Congratulations!!


----------



## Square Eye (Aug 4, 2006)

I didn't even notice!

I'd like to thank my Mom and my Dad, my teachers in school, my supportive wife, InspectorD, TxBuilder, and my knack for rambling on and on and on and on and on......


----------



## TxBuilder (Aug 5, 2006)

Congratulations! That's a huge percentage of total posts. Thanks for all your help Tom!


----------



## Square Eye (Aug 5, 2006)

HA!
10.765% of all of the posts to date. I had no idea.

Either I need to shut up or someone else needs to 

*HELP ME PLEASE!!!*


InspectorD, we used to be neck and neck, post for post. PLEEEEEEEEEEASE come back and help!

Bob Bridgewater, Daryl in Nanoose, Petey Racer, GlennJanie, Manhattan42, Jeff1, CraigFL, asbestos, Cranbrook2, pqglen, Paper Hanger, Dale, Aceinstaller, PaPaDan, and many more have all contributed very useful information. Some of you guys have corrected me a time or two!
I learn something new every day, wether here, or somewhere else, I've still got a lot of empty pages. If you guys or any of the other members have an idea or an opinion, or anything else to add to any thread, don't be shy. The forum is growing and folks are finding it by Googling their questions!
I let a lot of posts go because I just don't know how to answer. You guys who do know what to say, SPEAK UP! Even if you don't have the definitive, absolute, blanket answer to a question, post up your thoughts and see if someone else can take it from there. This is discussion, not just Q and A.

Now. Pull up your chairs, we've got the coolest table in the place, lets get that cute waitress over here and get back to the B.S.! 



Thank you for reading my rant. 

Tom in beautiful rural Western Kentucky
Why am I not outside?


----------



## mechanicalmonster (Aug 5, 2006)

Congratulations Square eye. I have read some of your posts. You seem very knowledgable. I have not been here long but I appreciate your contributions to this site.


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 5, 2006)

To catch you now I would need typing classes.... 

I'll do my best.


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 12, 2006)

Look at me ....I'm battin 400!! 

Only 150 away from the Louisville slugger,

 Never gonna catch him now.


----------

